# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Tarkastusmaksun suuruus

## Dakkus

> Nostakoot sitä silti, kyllä se joitain ihmisryhmiä motivoi sen lipun ostamaan.


Lapsi, pesuvesi ja matkustaja joka hukkasi lippunsa.

Sen lisäksi rangaistusten koventaminen ylipäätään aika harvoin vähentää rangaistavan asian tekemistä, ellei rangaistus ole alunperin ollut aivan suhteettoman vähäinen. 10% kuukausituloista ei ole erityisen vähäinen määrä. (tahallisesti liputta matkustavan tulojen kohdalla tuo 800 voi sekin olla yläkanttiin...)
Tarkastusmaksuissa on sekin ongelma, että ne aikaansaavat syrjäytymistä. Mulle riittää, että tunnen kolme tyyppiä, jotka on teini-iässään hankkinut tarkastusmaksuilla sellaisen velan, ettei heidän näkemyksensä mukaan enää kannata mennä töihin ikinä. Käytännössä kuvio menee näin: 
1) Rahaa ei ole, siispä mennään "parina päivänä vaan" pummilla kun vaihtoehtona olisi vain jäädä kotiin. "Mitä HSL siinä menettää?"
2) Tuleekin tarkastetuksi -> 80 tarkastusmaksuun
3) Rahaa tuli, mutta siitä niin iso osa meni tarkastusmaksuun, ettei ole enää varaa ostaa lippua. Kotonakaan ei voi oikein nyhjöttää, ettei pää hajoa. Ja kun ainakin Helsinki on rakennettu niin totaalisesti päin seiniä, ettei mihinkään pääse kävellen muuten kuin kuluttaen siihen useamman tunnin, käytännössä pitää mennä pummilla. No, sellaista se elämä on.
4) Pummilla matkustaessa tulikin pari tarkastusmaksua lisää -> Enää eivät tulot riitä tarkastusmaksujen kattamiseen.
5) Tarkastusmaksuista alkaa kertyä ulosottovelkaa
6) Alkaa olla selvä, että vaikka maksuja yrittäisi maksaakin, niitä kertyy uusia nopeammin kuin vanhoja ehtii maksamaan.
7) Luottotiedot menevät.
8) Ajatus maksujen maksamisesta haudataan, annetaan ulosottovelan yksinkertaisesti kasautua. Luottotietojakaan ei tässä vaiheessa enää voi menettää, ne kun menivät jo.
9) Jossain välissä huomataan, että ulosottovelkaa alkaa olla tonneja, sitten vähitellen yli kymppitonni.
10) Ajan myötä kasvetaan ja haluttaisiin alkaa elää vähän tasaisempaa ja turvallisempaa elämää. Syntyy ajatus velan maksamisesta.
11) Etenkin vajaa parikymppinen nuori, jolla ei ole kokemusta kuin korkeintaan lyhyistä osa-aikapätkätyöjaksoista (5 tuntia kolme kertaa viikossa, 6/tunti) kokee, ettei "noin suurta" velkaa saa ikimaailmassa hoidettua, etenkin kun tuosta pienestä palkastakin iso osa menee ulosottovelan maksamiseen.
12) Työntekoa ylipäätään ei koeta kannattavaksi, sen sijaan mennään sossurahoilla kapakkaan.

Toki voi sanoa, ettei noin toimiva ihminen ole kovin järkevä. Moni alle parikymppinen on jotain ihan muuta kuin järkevä. Moni hieman yli parikymppinenkin on vielä jotain ihan muuta kuin järkevä. Ja sitten alkaakin jo olla aika myöhäistä. Vaikka tuollaiseen päätyminen ei ole yksilöltä järkevää, on silti yhteiskunnan etu yrittää estää tuollaista tapahtumasta, koska työtä tekevä veronmaksaja on yhteiskunnalle huomattavasti arvokkaampi kuin työtä tekemätön ei-veronmaksaja. Yhteiskunnan voi hyvinkin jopa kannattaa maksaa vaikkapa 40 per tarkastusmaksu siitä, että noin ei tapahdu.

Berliinissä asuessa koin, että siellä tarkastusmaksukäytäntö oli järkevämpi kuin Helsingissä. Siellä tarkastajia kulki niin paljon, että ainakin omien laskujeni mukaan kertaliputkin olivat halvempia kuin tarkastajien haaviin joutuminen. Jo se Berliinin 40 tuntuu aika ikävältä, jos se kossahtelee kovin tiheään tahtiin. Se kuitenkin täräyttää taloutta sen verran kevyemmin kuin 80, että se on mahdollista maksaa ilman, että ruokabudjetti on sen jälkeen tuusannuuskana. Sillä 40:lla syö aika jo paljon.
Berliinissä siis tarkastusmaksu on puolet siitä, minkä se on Helsingissä, mutta tarkastajien määrä on ilmeisesti moninkertainen. Ainakin heitä näki liikenteessä erittäin paljon enemmän kuin Helsingissä. Pummilla matkustajien pelotteleminen korkeilla tarkastusmaksuilla ei ole viisasta, koska kun tarkastajaan osuminen on hyvin epätodennäköistä, riski tahdotaan ottaa. Se on ihan sama, miten monta tonnia se tarkastusmaksu on, jos siihen tarkastajaan ei kuitenkaan törmää. ("Ai hups, törmäsikin. Hemmetti.") Berliinin käytäntö toimii nähdäkseni paljon paremmin. Siitä tulee tietysti paljon korkeammat kulut, mutta se myös lisää lippujen myyntiä erittäin merkittävästi.
Tämän pystyy näkemään jo ihan siitäkin, että junissa myytyjen lippujen määrä nousee merkittävästi, kun junan kyytiin nousee tarkastajia. Vaikka he sitten eivät tekisi mitään muuta kuin matkustavat paikasta A paikkaan B. Se lipunmyynnin nousu, jonka tarkastajien pelko saa aikaan, ei ole ihan pientä.
Ei siis pitäisi ohjata ihmisiä pelkäämään tarkastusmaksua, vaan mieluummin tarkastetuksi joutumista.

Ja toistan vielä sen tärkeimmän: Ei pidä heittää lasta pesuveden mukana.

----------


## risukasa

> Tarkastusmaksuissa on sekin ongelma, että ne aikaansaavat syrjäytymistä.


Fiksumpi kaveri "lainaa" jostain fillarin. Jos sattuisi niin satumainen pulla että jäisi kiinni, niin sakot tarvitsee silti maksaa vain kerran.

----------


## 339-DF

HSL esittää tarkastusmaksun nostamista 100 euroon ensi vuonna.

----------


## Dakkus

> HSL esittää tarkastusmaksun nostamista 100 euroon ensi vuonna.


Millähän tutkimuksilla HSL tuon päätöksensä järkevyyden perustelee. Tietääkö kukaan?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Millähän tutkimuksilla HSL tuon päätöksensä järkevyyden perustelee. Tietääkö kukaan?


En tiedä, mutta vaikuttaisi lähinnä inflaatiotarkastukselta. Mutta itse asiasta olen kyllä samaa mieltä kanssasi: parempi olisi satsata kiinnijäämisriskin lisäämiseen. Rangaistusten koventaminen yleensä kertoo juurikin tietynlaisesta avuttomuudesta: kun rikollisia ei saada kiinni, niin siirrytään pelottelemaan, jos se edes auttaisi. Tietysti byrokratialle tarkastusmaksun nosto on helpompi ratkaisu, kun tarkastajien määrän lisääminen: jälkimmäisestähän syntyy kustannuksia, joita on aina vaikea saada läpi siinäkään tapauksessa, että lisääntyneet lipputulot peittäisivät kevyesti syntyneen kustannuksen. Byrokraateille on yhä vaan kovin vaikea ajatus, että rahaa pitäisi myös käyttää, jotta sitä voitaisiin tienata.

----------


## petteri

Minulla on sellainen kutina, että nykyään tarkastaja osuu kohdalle ehkä kerran 50 - 100 matkasta avorahastuskulkuneuvossa reitistä riippuen. Kun kertalippu maksaa 2,5 - 7 euroa, kertalippujen ostaminen vaikuttaa aika kannattamattomalta. Minulla on kyllä seutukortti, mutta kertalipuilla satunnaisesti matkustaessa olisi varmaan kannattavampaa kulkea pummilla.

Ja täytyy tunnustaa, että kyllä minäkin Keravalle, Järvenpäähän tai Kirkkonummelle mennessä olen joskus kulkenut pummilla kun kiinnijäämisen riski on seutulippulaiselle niin pieni ja ilman lippua matkustamisesta tulisi aika olemattomat sakot.

----------


## sm3

2x 100 on parempi kuin
2x 2,70

On turha pelotella ihmiset ostamaan lippuja koska yhden pummilla matkustavan tarkastusmaksulla korvataan monen liputta menneen matkat. 

Eli:

Liputta -2,70
Liputta -2,70
Tarkastusmaksun maksanut +100
Liputta -2,70
Liputta -2,70
Liputta -2,70
Liputta -2,70
Liputta -2,70
Liputta -2,70
Tarkastusmaksun maksanut +100

Tulot: 178,40

Tulot jos jokainen maksaisi normi lipun hinnan: 27

----------


## aki

> On turha pelotella ihmiset ostamaan lippuja koska yhden pummilla matkustavan tarkastusmaksulla korvataan monen liputta menneen matkat. 
> 
> Eli:
> 
> Liputta -2,70
> Liputta -2,70
> Tarkastusmaksun maksanut +100
> Liputta -2,70
> Liputta -2,70
> ...


Ei tuota nyt ihan noin voi laskea koska läheskään kaikki tarkastusmaksun saaneet eivät kuuliaisesti maksa maksua, yhteiskunnan tuilla elävät tai muuten varattomat ja monivelkaiset ihmiset harvemmin noita tarkastusmaksuja maksavat, tällaisissa tapauksissa ei noita maksuja saada perittyä edes ulosoton kautta. Varmaan tuostakin on ihan faktatietoa olemassa että kuinka suuri osa annetuista tarkastusmaksuista saadaan perittyä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On turha pelotella ihmiset ostamaan lippuja koska yhden pummilla matkustavan tarkastusmaksulla korvataan monen liputta menneen matkat.


Mutta tämähän riippuu ihan siitä, a) kuinka monta tarkastusmaksua saadaan ja b) kuinka monta liputta matkustavaa tarkastusmaksujen välillä kulkee. Esittämäsi esimerkki 1 tarkastusmaksu per 10 pummia tuskin on lähelläkään todellisuutta. Mitä on netistä lukenut, pummilla matkustaminen on keskimäärin kannattavaa (jossain vaiheessa tarjottiin jopa epävirallista vakuutusta tarkastusmaksun varalta), joten suhde on ennemminkin 1 saatu maksu per 100 pummia (halvempi kuin kuukausilippu).

----------


## sm3

> Mutta tämähän riippuu ihan siitä, a) kuinka monta tarkastusmaksua saadaan ja b) kuinka monta liputta matkustavaa tarkastusmaksujen välillä kulkee. Esittämäsi esimerkki 1 tarkastusmaksu per 10 pummia tuskin on lähelläkään todellisuutta. Mitä on netistä lukenut, pummilla matkustaminen on keskimäärin kannattavaa (jossain vaiheessa tarjottiin jopa epävirallista vakuutusta tarkastusmaksun varalta), joten suhde on ennemminkin 1 saatu maksu per 100 pummia (halvempi kuin kuukausilippu).


Miten olisi jos ensimmäisellä kerralla annettaisiin tarkastusmaksu, mutta kaikilla seuraavilla kerroilla veloitettaisiin tilitä välittömästi 500 taikka sitä mukaa kun tilille rahaa tulee. Jollei henkilö suostu veloitukseen toimitetaan hänet poliisille veloitusta varten. Tämä varmasti auttaisi ongelmaan, mutta ei anna armoa niille jotka ovat tottuneet että heille ei voida mitään. Tämä edellyttäisi tarkastajien lisäämistä rajusti, sekä heille tulisi antaa pidätysoikeus.

On siis selvästi tiedossa että ystävällisillä keinoilla ei saada pummilla matkustamista eikä häiriköintiä kuriin niin täytyisi vähän koventaa otteita. Jos viisi kertaa jäisi kiinni liputta matkustamisesta olisi vuorossa lyhyehkö vankeusrangaistus joka pitenisi aina kun rike toistuu (korkeintaan vuosi). Linja-auton tai raitiovaunun kuljettajan kimppuun hyökkämisestä tulisi suoraan elinkautinen (100-200 vuotta) mutta vain jos on tapahtunut fyysinen yhteenotto kuten lyöminen. Sanallisesta yhteenotosta tulisi vain 5-10 vuotta. Ilkivallasta tulisi merkintä rekisteriin, joka estäisi alennusryhmien sekä kausilipun saannin seuraavaksi viideksi vuodeksi. En ymmärrä suomalaista käytäntöä rangaistuksissa sillä mielestäni niiden pitää oikeasti olla tuntuvia.

Jos sama henkilö syyllistyy sekä pahoinpitelyyn että liputta matkustamiseen lasketaan tuomiot yhteen.  :Wink:

----------


## Dakkus

Tarkastajat näkee kaksi kertaa päivässä raideliikenteellä kulkiessaan noin kerran kahdessa kuukaudessa. Ehkä kerran puolessatoista. Seutukuukausilippu maksaa n. 80, joten tarkastusmaksuilla pääsee nykyään vähän halvemmalla. Mutta perusongelma on se, että tarkastetuksi joutuu niin todella harvoin. Lipun ostaminen tarkastetuksi tulemisen pelossa on vähän kuin arpakupongin ostamatta jättäminen pelätessään menettävänsä sieltä tulevan voiton. Koska se rahamäärän muutos positiiviseen suuntaan jää todennäköisesti tapahtumatta juuri kyseisellä kerralla, sitä ei ole tarpeen yrittääkään.

Tarkastusmaksujen korottamisella on kaksi päävaikutusta:
1) Vahingossa pummilla matkustavat joutuvat maksamaan virheestään isomman hinnan kuin aiemmin.
2) Syrjäytyminen lisääntyy.

Siitä on myös kolmas, erittäin paljon pienempi vaikutus:
3) Vähäinen osa (Stetson-Harrison -menetelmällä 5%) pummilla matkustajista lopettaa joukkoliikenteen käyttämisen muuten kuin pakon edessä, eli muuntaa kaveripiirinsä sellaiseksi, että kotilähiöstä ei tarvitse poistua, hankkii pyörän tai alkaa kävellä pitkiä matkoja. (Nämä muuten taas ovat syrjäytymisriskiä nostavia asioita, talvella kun on vähän kehna pyöräillä...)

Niiden ihmisten määrä, jotka matkustavat pummilla vaikka heillä olisi käytännön mahdollisuus ostaa lippu, on ainakin oman kokemusmaailmani mukaan erittäin vähäinen. Ja yleensä mä olen se, jolla on lähipiiristään kokemusta kaikenlaisesta ihmisten hölmöilystä elämänsä kanssa. Ehkä jokin osa opiskelijoista kuuluu syystä tai toisesta tähän ryhmään, mutta koska he saisivat lippunsa 50% alennuksella, he selvästikään eivät matkusta pummilla säästääkseen keskimäärin rahaa, vaan koska eivät yksinkertaisesti usko jäävänsä kiinni.

----------


## sm3

Niitä varten joilla ei ole todistetusti varaa ostaa lippua voisi olla jokin tietty määrä kuukaudessa ilmaisia HSL-alueen matkoja kortti.

----------


## risukasa

Ensimmäinen asia miten pummilla matkustamiseen pureudutaan paremmin, on se että tarkastetaan kunnolla. Meillä on aivan yleistä että vaunusta pääsee poistumaan ennen kuin tarkastus alkaa. Tehotarkastuksissa tässä ollaan tunnollisempia ja se näkyy tarkastusten taloudellisessa tehokkuudessa. Kun tarkastajat tekevät työnsä tehokkaasti, heitä on varaa palkata lisää. Tästä seuraa kohta kaksi, tarkastusten määrää lisätään. Näin pystytään jakamaan pienempiä "pikavoittoja", joiden maksuprosentti on parempi ja joista purnataan vähemmän. Isompi kiinnijäämisen riski myös vähentää pummilla matkustamisen houkutusta paremmin kuin isompi maksu.

Vasta kun näitä keinoja on käytetty tehokkaasti, päätetään sellainen tarkastusmaksun taso, jolla tarkastustoiminta ja liikennöinti pysyy kannattavana.

----------


## kouvo

> Miten olisi jos ensimmäisellä kerralla annettaisiin tarkastusmaksu, mutta kaikilla seuraavilla kerroilla veloitettaisiin tilitä välittömästi 500 taikka sitä mukaa kun tilille rahaa tulee. Jollei henkilö suostu veloitukseen toimitetaan hänet poliisille veloitusta varten. Tämä varmasti auttaisi ongelmaan, mutta ei anna armoa niille jotka ovat tottuneet että heille ei voida mitään. Tämä edellyttäisi tarkastajien lisäämistä rajusti, sekä heille tulisi antaa pidätysoikeus.
> 
> On siis selvästi tiedossa että ystävällisillä keinoilla ei saada pummilla matkustamista eikä häiriköintiä kuriin niin täytyisi vähän koventaa otteita. Jos viisi kertaa jäisi kiinni liputta matkustamisesta olisi vuorossa lyhyehkö vankeusrangaistus joka pitenisi aina kun rike toistuu (korkeintaan vuosi). Linja-auton tai raitiovaunun kuljettajan kimppuun hyökkämisestä tulisi suoraan elinkautinen (100-200 vuotta) mutta vain jos on tapahtunut fyysinen yhteenotto kuten lyöminen. Sanallisesta yhteenotosta tulisi vain 5-10 vuotta. Ilkivallasta tulisi merkintä rekisteriin, joka estäisi alennusryhmien sekä kausilipun saannin seuraavaksi viideksi vuodeksi. En ymmärrä suomalaista käytäntöä rangaistuksissa sillä mielestäni niiden pitää oikeasti olla tuntuvia.
> 
> Jos sama henkilö syyllistyy sekä pahoinpitelyyn että liputta matkustamiseen lasketaan tuomiot yhteen.


Näillä teemoilla seuraaviin eduskuntavaaleihin  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Niitä varten joilla ei ole todistetusti varaa ostaa lippua voisi olla jokin tietty määrä kuukaudessa ilmaisia HSL-alueen matkoja kortti.


He saavat sosiaalitoimen maksaman kausilipun.

----------


## risukasa

> He saavat sosiaalitoimen maksaman kausilipun.


Tämä on ihan viisas siirto ja on varmasti auttanut viranomaisia keskittymään niihin joilta on jotain saatavissa. Toisaalta toistuvasti väkivaltaisesti käyttäytyneiden henkilöiden pitämiseen poissa joukkoliikenteestä tarvittaisiin uusia keinoja. Osa kuljettajista jaksaa seurata ja kontrolloida vaunuun nousevia matkustajia, mutta eihän se nyt oikeasti kuljettajan tehtävä pitäisi olla, jos matkustajamääriä halutaan nostaa ja liikennettäkin vielä nopeuttaa. Kamerat ja kasvojentunnistustekniikka voisi tuoda tähän apua. Kyllä, in before yksityisyys ja liikkumisen vapaus. Ainoastaan mustaan listaan merkittyjen sisäänpääsyä valvotaan eikä heistä jää mitään merkintää minnekään niin kauan kun pysyvät poissa vaunuista.

----------


## j-lu

> He saavat sosiaalitoimen maksaman kausilipun.


Sellainen mielikuva on jäänyt asiasta ja suuruusluokasta, että tarkastusmaksuista menee perintään / jää saamatta kymmeniä prosentteja määrätyistä. Joltain varmaan löytyisi tarkempaa tietoa asiasta, voisi löytyä foorumiltakin hakemalla, mutta ei nyt kerkeä...

Omien havaintojeni mukaan liputon matkustaminen tulee pitkällä aikavälillä edullisimmaksi. Homman ironia on siinä, että työssäkäyvän kannattaa matkustaa liputta, koska 80 euroa ei ole sellainen summa, jota ei seinästä saisi. Opiskelijoille tai muille vähätuloisille taas pari peräkkäistä tarkastusmaksua etenee helposti perintään jonka myötä korkoa ja muuta kulua kertyy. Itse olen onnistunut keräämään 30 päivän sisään kolme tarkastusmaksua, joten huonoimmillaan tuuri on todella huonoa. Ne olivat tosin sen vuoden ainoat...

Yleensä ottaen asiassa nimim. Dakkuksen linjoilla. Tarkastusmaksuja nostamalla aiheutetaan enemmän vahinkoa kuin mitään muuta. TArkastusmaksujen ei tarvitse vuositasolla tehdä monestakaan ihmisestä elämäntapatyötöntä, niin se maksaa sosiaalikuluina moninkertaisesti enemmän kuin tarkastusmaksuina saadaan. OIkea tie on lisätä kiinnijäämisen todennäköisyyttä. Vain siten voidaan oikeasti ehkäistä pummilla matkustamista.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Prahassa käytäntönä on, että tarkastusmaksu on maksettava välittömästi tarkastajalle, muutoin vuorossa on musta maija ja käynti poliisiasemalla. Käsittääkseni tämä motivoi aika hyvin lipunostoon, vaikka ei poliisi välttämättä oikeasti tekisi muuta kuin määräisi siellä kamarilla sakot.

----------


## marX

Taisi olla tälläkin palstalla aiemmin sanottu Tallinnan ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen keskustelusäikeessä, että älköön tehtäkö sosiaalipolitiikkaa joukkoliikenteen tariffeilla.

Niin, ja minun "kokemusmaailmassa" on useita liputta kulkevia, joilla olisi kyllä mahdollisuus hankkia lippu, mutta eivät sitä tee, koska liputta kulkeminen on pitkällä tähtäimellä halvempaa. Heidän kannattavuuslaskelmiinsa sakon korottamisella on ihan samanlainen vaikutus kuin kiinnijäämisriskin suurentumisella.

----------


## Knightrider

> Omien havaintojeni mukaan liputon matkustaminen tulee pitkällä aikavälillä edullisimmaksi. Homman ironia on siinä, että työssäkäyvän kannattaa matkustaa liputta, koska 80 euroa ei ole sellainen summa, jota ei seinästä saisi. Opiskelijoille tai muille vähätuloisille taas pari peräkkäistä tarkastusmaksua etenee helposti perintään jonka myötä korkoa ja muuta kulua kertyy. Itse olen onnistunut keräämään 30 päivän sisään kolme tarkastusmaksua, joten huonoimmillaan tuuri on todella huonoa. Ne olivat tosin sen vuoden ainoat...


Varsinkin junamatkustajalle tulee halvemmaksi mennä riskillä kuin maksaen. Itse kannatan portaittaista koulutusjärjestelmää: Ensimmäinen kerta 20, seuraava 60, sitten 100, 200... alkaisi viimeinenkin laskemaan että ei ole pitkän päälle halvempaa, eikä kuitenkaan yksi ostounohdus vielä kaataisi kenenkään taloutta.

----------


## Dakkus

> He saavat sosiaalitoimen maksaman kausilipun.


Onko tuo totta? Tuntemani toimeentulotuella elävät eivät ole tuollaista automaattisesti saaneet. Yksi ystäväni sai, kun hankkiutui alkoholivieroitukseen, mutta muuten kyllä menevät pummilla kaikki (ja saavat aika-ajoin tarkastusmaksuja sitten tietysti). En usko, että menisivät pummilla, jos heillä olisi sosiaalitoimen maksamat kausiliput.

----------


## ViviP

Ainakin oheisen linkin miehelle tarkastusmaksu vaikuttaisi olevan liian suuri, kuten matkalipunkin hinta. :Laughing: 

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...491753042.html

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Kaasulla+ra...a1305592276446

----------


## aki

> Onko tuo totta? Tuntemani toimeentulotuella elävät eivät ole tuollaista automaattisesti saaneet.


Ei sitä automaattisesti saakaan sillä sosiaaitoimen maksamaan perusosaan on laskettu mukaan myös lippukustannukset, jos olet hyvä suustasi ja löytyy hyvä perustelu, niin kausilippu voidaan myöntää erikseen harkinnanvaraisena tukena.

----------


## sane

Miettisin tässä yhteydessä myös pummilla matkustamisesta aiheuttavaa haittaa?

Pysäköintivirhemaksu on aivan ydinkeskustassa 80 e, muualla pienempi. Virheellisestä pysäköinnistä aiheutuu usein todellista haittaa: muulle liikenteelle, mahdollisesti estää hälytysajoja ym, vie muutenkin kortilla olevia parkkipaikkoja niiltä jotka olisivat halukkaita maksamaan.

Tarkastusmaksu 80 e. Ymmärtääkseni pummilla matkustaminen on yleisintä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, jolloin siitä aiheutuvat lisäkustannukset käytännössä nolla, samoin kuin haitta muille matkustajille. Haitaksi näyttäisikin jäävän varsin pieni kertalipun ostamatta aiheuttama tulonmenetys, joka voi olla jopa näennäinen mikäli henkilö olisi muuten jäänyt sohvalle makaamaan. Muistelen vielä lukeneeni, että noin 40 % tarkastusmaksuista jäisi kokonaan maksamatta.

Olen siis Dakkuksen kanssa samoilla linjoilla; mikäli vuositasolla yksikään henkilö syrjäytyy yhteiskunnasta saatuaan tarkastusmaksun/maksuja, on tämä sekä kohtuutonta, että huomattavan kallista yhteiskunnalle. Pienemmällä tarkastusmaksulla, mutta tiheämmillä tarkastuksilla tämä riski olisi pienempi, vaikka vaikutus matkustajien yhteenlaskettuun taloudelliseen riskiin olisikin yhtä suuri.

Joku kerkesikin kommentoimaan, ettei joukkoliikenteen kuulu olla sosiaalipolitiikan väline. Ei kuulukaan, mutta ei sen myöskään kuuluisi ajaa ketään sosiaaliviraston "asiakkaaksi".

----------


## hylje

Itsekin kallistuisin lipuntarkastajien reippaaseen palkkaamiseen. He voisivat saada itsenäisen lipunmyyntimahdollisuuden, ja siten päivän mittaan purkaisivat pysäkkiruuhkia myymällä ja kuittaamalla liput jo pysäkillä. Ruuhkaisilla bussipysäkeillä voitaisiin näin päästää matkustajia sisään myös keskiovesta ennen varsinaista avorahastuksen toteuttamista.

----------


## risukasa

> Pysäköintivirhemaksu on aivan ydinkeskustassa 80 e, muualla pienempi. Virheellisestä pysäköinnistä aiheutuu usein todellista haittaa: muulle liikenteelle, mahdollisesti estää hälytysajoja ym, vie muutenkin kortilla olevia parkkipaikkoja niiltä jotka olisivat halukkaita maksamaan.


Alihintainen pysäköintivirhemaksu (ja pysäköinnin hinta) ei kerro mitään siitä onko tarkastusmaksun suuruus oikea.

----------


## sane

> Alihintainen pysäköintivirhemaksu (ja pysäköinnin hinta) ei kerro mitään siitä onko tarkastusmaksun suuruus oikea.


Kertoo kuitenkin siitä, tuntuuko se mitenkään oikean (kohtuullisen) suuruiselta.

----------


## 339-DF

> HSL esittää tarkastusmaksun nostamista 100 euroon ensi vuonna.


Ei ole ministeriö vieläkään heltynyt. Edelleen vuonna 2018 tarkastusmaksun suuruus on 80 euroa. Joka vuosi Höseli on kovasti yrittänyt. Miksi, se on minulle kyllä vähän epäselvää. Tapapummien kannalta on aivan sama, mikä summa sinne lapukkeesen tulostuu ja toisaalta satunnaisen virheen tehneelle 80 on aivan riittävä muistutus.

----------


## petteri

> Ei ole ministeriö vieläkään heltynyt. Edelleen vuonna 2018 tarkastusmaksun suuruus on 80 euroa. Joka vuosi Höseli on kovasti yrittänyt. Miksi, se on minulle kyllä vähän epäselvää. Tapapummien kannalta on aivan sama, mikä summa sinne lapukkeesen tulostuu ja toisaalta satunnaisen virheen tehneelle 80 on aivan riittävä muistutus.


Tarkastusmaksun suuruudessa on aika paljon kyse pummilla matkustamisen kannattavuudesta. Yleensä ottaen nykyään ei avorahastuksessa tilastollisesti kannata ostaa lyhyille matkoille kertalippuja, vaan tulee halvemmaksi ottaa riski tarkastusmaksusta. 

Toisaalta jos matkustaa paljon kausilippu on kyllä nykyään selvästi halvempi kuin tarkastusmaksut. Toki pitkillä tai tarkastajien suosiossa olevilla reitellä kannattaa ostaa kertalippukin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tarkastusmaksun suuruudessa on aika paljon kyse pummilla matkustamisen kannattavuudesta. Yleensä ottaen nykyään ei avorahastuksessa tilastollisesti kannata ostaa lyhyille matkoille kertalippuja, vaan tulee halvemmaksi ottaa riski tarkastusmaksusta. 
> 
> Toisaalta jos matkustaa paljon kausilippu on kyllä nykyään selvästi halvempi kuin tarkastusmaksut. Toki pitkillä tai tarkastajien suosiossa olevilla reitellä kannattaa ostaa kertalippukin.


Pidin joskus kirjaa siitä, kuinka monta kertaa minut tarkastettiin. Se, kannattaako lippua ostaa vai ei, riippui pitkälti siitä mikä lipun hinta olisi. Helsingin sisäinen lippu + 50 % alennus oli sellainen yhdistelmä, että kausilippu oli kannattava. Vuoden aikana tarkastettiin lippu siis useammin kuin 3 kertaa. Lähiseutu 3 taas tuli kalliimmaksi kuin tarkastusmaksut, vaikka sainkin siitä 50 % alennuksen. Lippua ei siis tarkastettu 11 kertaa vuoden aikana, vaikka hinta oli noin kolme kertaa kalliimpi. Jos ei saa mitään alennuksia ja käyttää Lähiseutu kolmosta, niin...

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei ole ministeriö vieläkään heltynyt. Edelleen vuonna 2018 tarkastusmaksun suuruus on 80 euroa. Joka vuosi Höseli on kovasti yrittänyt. Miksi, se on minulle kyllä vähän epäselvää. Tapapummien kannalta on aivan sama, mikä summa sinne lapukkeesen tulostuu ja toisaalta satunnaisen virheen tehneelle 80 on aivan riittävä muistutus.


YTV haluaa taas nostaa tarkastumaksun 100 euroon. Helsinki vastustaa taas. Tuskin ministeriö nytkään heltyy, semminkin kun siellä ovat tuoreessa muistissa pahat kipuilut lipunmyynnin kanssa ylipäätään.

Itse asiassa Helsinki esittää, että nosto olisi laiton. Tarkastusmaksu kun saa lain mukaan olla enitään 40 kertaa niin suuri kuin alueensa alin aikuisten kertamaksu. Jos kännykkälippu tulkitaan kertalipuksi, kuten Helsinki tulkitsee, tarkastusmaksu voisi olla korkeintaan 88 euroa.

----------


## Samppa

> YTV haluaa taas nostaa tarkastumaksun 100 euroon.


YTV lakkautettiin 31.12.2009.

----------


## Prompter

> Itse asiassa Helsinki esittää, että nosto olisi laiton. Tarkastusmaksu kun saa lain mukaan olla enitään 40 kertaa niin suuri kuin alueensa alin aikuisten kertamaksu. Jos kännykkälippu tulkitaan kertalipuksi, kuten Helsinki tulkitsee, tarkastusmaksu voisi olla korkeintaan 88 euroa.


Vyöhykeuudistuksen jälkeen nosto ei ole enää laiton, jos halvin kertalippu on luonnoksenmukainen 2,80 . Potentiaalia tarkastusmaksun hintaan on 112 euroon asti.

----------


## moxu

Kyllä näistä asioista päättävät tahot ovat selvästi etääntyneet siitä porukasta, joka joukkoliikennepalveluita monesti kaikkein eniten tarvitsisi. Eli köyhästä kansasta. En viittaa tässä pelkästään työttömiin ja opiskelijoihin, vaan myös sellaisiin henkilöihin, joiden kohtalaisetkin tulot menevät suhteettomiin asumiskustannuksiin.
HSL:n alueella joukkoliikenteen hinnat ovat liian korkeat suhteessa palvelun tasoon. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että yli kahden euron lipun vastineeksi olisi tarjottava muutakin kuin liikennevaloissa seisomista. En missään tapauksessa kannata mitään Tallinnan mallia maksupolitiikkaan, mutta sehän on kaikkien myönnettävä, että jos bussit ja ratikat eivät pääse esteettömästi etenemään, on epäkorrektia vaatia niihin meneviltä asiakkailta minkäänlaista maksua.

Totta on toki sekin, että lippujen hintataso pitäisi pudottaa 1-2 euron haarukkaan siinäkin tapauksessa, että joukkoliikenne olisi toimivaa. 24 tunnin kertalipun olisi oltava max.kahden ja puolen 1 tunnin kertalipun hintainen, ja jos asiakas maksaa kolmannen kertamatkan kortilla saman vuorokauden aikana, systeemi tulkitkoon sen suoraan vuorokausilipuksi. Yhden vuorokauden hinta zetissä voisi asettua johonkin euron-puolentoista hujakoille.
Tällaisella asiallisella hintatasolla karsittaisiin pummien joukosta ne, joille nykyinen hintataso tekee joukkoliikenteen käytöstä mahdotonta. Elämäntapapummeja taas ei pysäyttäisi muu kuin rahastusportti, mutta sellaisten rakentaminenhan on monesti taidettu todeta liian kalliiksi tai muuten hankalaksi, vaikka se monessa Helsinkiä isommassakin kaupungissa toimii oikein hyvin.

----------


## Rehtori

> Kyllä näistä asioista päättävät tahot ovat selvästi etääntyneet siitä porukasta, joka joukkoliikennepalveluita monesti kaikkein eniten tarvitsisi. Eli köyhästä kansasta. En viittaa tässä pelkästään työttömiin ja opiskelijoihin, vaan myös sellaisiin henkilöihin, joiden kohtalaisetkin tulot menevät suhteettomiin asumiskustannuksiin.
> HSL:n alueella joukkoliikenteen hinnat ovat liian korkeat suhteessa palvelun tasoon. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että yli kahden euron lipun vastineeksi olisi tarjottava muutakin kuin liikennevaloissa seisomista. En missään tapauksessa kannata mitään Tallinnan mallia maksupolitiikkaan, mutta sehän on kaikkien myönnettävä, että jos bussit ja ratikat eivät pääse esteettömästi etenemään, on epäkorrektia vaatia niihin meneviltä asiakkailta minkäänlaista maksua.
> 
> Totta on toki sekin, että lippujen hintataso pitäisi pudottaa 1-2 euron haarukkaan siinäkin tapauksessa, että joukkoliikenne olisi toimivaa. 24 tunnin kertalipun olisi oltava max.kahden ja puolen 1 tunnin kertalipun hintainen, ja jos asiakas maksaa kolmannen kertamatkan kortilla saman vuorokauden aikana, systeemi tulkitkoon sen suoraan vuorokausilipuksi. Yhden vuorokauden hinta zetissä voisi asettua johonkin euron-puolentoista hujakoille.
> Tällaisella asiallisella hintatasolla karsittaisiin pummien joukosta ne, joille nykyinen hintataso tekee joukkoliikenteen käytöstä mahdotonta. Elämäntapapummeja taas ei pysäyttäisi muu kuin rahastusportti, mutta sellaisten rakentaminenhan on monesti taidettu todeta liian kalliiksi tai muuten hankalaksi, vaikka se monessa Helsinkiä isommassakin kaupungissa toimii oikein hyvin.


Tämä on niin hervotonta huttua, että on pakko olla provo. Kommentoin kuitenkin lippujen hintatasoa. Helsingin sisäisen kuukausilipun saa alle 60 eurolla, eli kustannus on hyvin pieni. Kertalipun saa 2,20 eurolla. Kun nyt otit Tallinnan esille, niin Tallinnassa kertalippu maksaa ei kaupunkilaisille 1,10 euroa. Virossa tulotaso on noin kolmannes Suomen keskimääräisestä, eli Suomen hintataso on selvästi edullisempi suhteessa tulotasoon. Liputta matkustaminen ei Suomessa ole ainakaan tahdosta kiinni.

----------


## moxu

Totta kai provoan -ja olen myös tietoinen hintatasosta ja siitä, ettei se ole korrekti suhteessa heikkoon palvelutasoon.
Vain täysi typerys voi väittää, että kenellä tahansa olisi varaa maksaa ruuhkassa seisomisesta useampia euroja. Samaan hengenvetoon on toki muistettava, että vain täysi typerys tekee niin, jos on mahdollista päästä ilmaiseksikin. Olennaisempaa olisi siis estää pummaamisen mahdollisuus kuin miettiä, mitä sanktioita siitä seuraisi -ihmisille, joista merkittävä osa ei ikinä niitä ulosotonkaan kautta pysty maksamaan.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Helsingin sisäisen kuukausilipun saa alle 60 eurolla, eli kustannus on hyvin pieni.


Jos hankkii Whim urban -paketin saa rajoittamattomasti sisäisiä mobiililippuja 49 euron kuukausihintaan.

----------


## samulih

> Totta kai provoan -ja olen myös tietoinen hintatasosta ja siitä, ettei se ole korrekti suhteessa heikkoon palvelutasoon.
> Vain täysi typerys voi väittää, että kenellä tahansa olisi varaa maksaa ruuhkassa seisomisesta useampia euroja. Samaan hengenvetoon on toki muistettava, että vain täysi typerys tekee niin, jos on mahdollista päästä ilmaiseksikin. Olennaisempaa olisi siis estää pummaamisen mahdollisuus kuin miettiä, mitä sanktioita siitä seuraisi -ihmisille, joista merkittävä osa ei ikinä niitä ulosotonkaan kautta pysty maksamaan.


Eihän niitä tarvitse ulosotosta hakea, hehän saavat kuukausilippuun maksusitoutumuksen ja käyvät siellä panssarilasikopista sen lipun hakemassa, viitseliäisyydestä se on kiinni.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HSL:n hallitus käsittelee tarkastusmaksuasiaa kokouksessaan 4.10.2022. Esityslistatekstin mukaan on tarkoitus tehdä esitys tarkastusmaksun korottamisesta liikenne- ja viestintäministeriölle. Esityslistassa tarkastusmaksu esitetään korotettavaksi 110 euroon. Se on ollut 80 euron suuruinen vuodesta 2007 lähtien. Linkki esityslistan tätä aihetta käsittelevään kohtaan. Samaan osoitteeseen tulee aikanaan pöytäkirjasta vastaava kohta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HSL:n hallitus  päätti (4.10.2022) esittää liikenne- ja viestintäministeriölle, että  Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymän toimivalta-alueellaan  järjestämässä joukkoliikenteessä tarkastusmaksun suuruudeksi säädetään  100 euroa. Tarkastusmaksun suuruus muuttui alkuperäisestä ehdotuksesta  (110 eur). Asian käsittely selviää tarkemmin pöytäkirjan tätä asiaa käsittelevästä kohdasta.

----------


## 339-DF

> HSL:n hallitus  päätti (4.10.2022) esittää liikenne- ja viestintäministeriölle, että  Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymän toimivalta-alueellaan  järjestämässä joukkoliikenteessä tarkastusmaksun suuruudeksi säädetään  100 euroa. Tarkastusmaksun suuruus muuttui alkuperäisestä ehdotuksesta  (110 eur). Asian käsittely selviää tarkemmin pöytäkirjan tätä asiaa käsittelevästä kohdasta.


Kuinkahan monetta vuotta tääkin ehdotus on pyörinyt. Tähän asti ministeriö on sen aina hylännyt. Alkaa muutenkin olla sillä hilkulla että täyttääkö Höseli edes tarkastusmaksun määräämiseen annettuja kriteereitä ylipäätään.

----------


## pehkonen

Tarkastusmaksulaki (Laki joukkoliikenteen tarkastusmaksusta 469/1979) https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1979/19790469 ilmaisee yksiselitteisesti seuraavaa: 

5 § (8.6.2006/448)
Tarkastusmaksun suuruus

Tarkastusmaksu on enintään 40 kertaa niin suuri kuin linja-autoliikenteen alin aikuisen kertamaksu kysymyksessä olevan julkisyhteisön alueella tai halvimman junatyypin alin aikuisen kertamaksu. Tarkastusmaksun suuruudesta säädetään tarkemmin liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön asetuksella.

Näin ollen, jos tarkastusmaksu olisi 110 , niin kertalipun hinnan tulisi olla 110  / 40 = 2,75 . Nyt (4.10.2022) edullisin kertalippu maksaa 2,80  ----> Tarkastusmaksu voisi olla 112 , mutta tasasumma on varmaankin parempi. 

Saman lain 1§ kertoo myös oikeudesta periä tarkastusmaksun.

----------


## 339-DF

Jees. Höseli ei kuitenkaan saa itse sitä suuruutta päättää. Pyytävät vaan ministeriöltä joka vuosi lupaa sen korottamiseen, ja ministeriö on sen korotuksen tähän asti joka vuosi hylännyt.

----------


## Makke93

Onko HSL palkannut/palkkaamassa lisää tarkastajia, kun avoimesti rahastettavien linjojen osuus on kasvanut runkolinjojen myötä? Nimittäin jos sama määrä tarkastajia kulkee isommassa määrässä vuoroja, niin sittenhän liputta kulkevan todennäköisyys kohdata tarkastaja laskee ja samalla tarkastusmaksun suhde peruslippuun on oltava myös suurempi, jotta liputta kulkeminen olisi odotusarvoisesti kannattamatonta.

----------


## 8.6

Itse olen ainakin kohdannut tarkastajan paljon harvemmin kuin muutama vuosi sitten. Todennäköisesti se on sattumaakin, mutta varmaan myös tarkastajien määrä on pysynyt suunnilleen ennallaan. Määrää kannattaisi lisätä huomattavasti, koska tällä hetkellä ainakin runkobussi- ja raitiolinjoilla vaikuttaa kulkevan paljon pummeja; varmaan metrossakin (tavallisissa busseissa ja junissa vähemmän). Joitakin tavallisia bussilinjojakin pitäisi valvoa enemmän, koska joillain linjoilla esimerkiksi AB-lipulla matkustetaan C- tai D-vyöhykkeellekin asti.

----------


## Salomaa

Hyvin harvoin tapaan runkobusseissa. Lähes päivittäin niitä tulee käytettyä. Taisi olla ennen tiiviimpää tarkastusta.

----------


## canis lupus

Onhan noita tarkastajia nyt viime aikoina ainakin ollut linjalla 582, 244, 236, 246T, 213, 165 ja 118 aika tiuhaan. Minusta nuo ovat lisääntyneet. Ennen ei noilla linjoilla ikinä näkynyt tarkastajia

----------


## zige94

> Joitakin tavallisia bussilinjojakin pitäisi valvoa enemmän, koska joillain linjoilla esimerkiksi AB-lipulla matkustetaan C- tai D-vyöhykkeellekin asti.


Ihan päivittäin lähes joka linjasivulla linjoilla 831/841-844 näkee näitä väärällä vyöhykkeillä matkustavia. Alkuun jaksoin innokkaasti puuttua niihin, mutta kun tuli huomattua ettei HSL:ää kiinnosta niin miksi minuakaan pitäisi kiinnostaa. Kyllä tulee ihan mielenkiinnosta yhä seurattua näiden määrää, mutten jaksa enää puuttua. Kunhan on voimassaoleva lippu kyytiin noustessa niin ihan sama enää mihin matkaavat. Ainoastaan HSL/ELY-rajalla valvon että on asianmukainen lippu.

HSL:n koulutuksissa asiasta mainitsee tai pyytää liikennepäällikköä viestittelemään HSL:lle niin tarkastajia ilmestyy pariksi päiväksi tai kuten viime keväänä viikoksi tehotarkastamaan alueelle, mutta sitten voi olla taas vuosikin ihan hiljaista.

----------


## vristo

Elämäntapapummeilta ovat usein tilanteessa, että ovat maksukyvyttömiä, joten heiltä ei noita tarkastusmaksuja tulla koskaan saamaan.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tänään näin tarkastajat Elielinaukion ja Kaivokadun välillä luultavasti metroon menossa. Ei ole osunut kohdille aikoihin.

----------


## tlajunen

Näinhän tämä kuuluukin mennä, että edes joukkoliikennefoorumin käyttäjillä ei ole hajua, missä tarkastajat liikkuvat. Jos me tietäisimme, pummitkin tietäisivät.

----------


## Bussihullu

> Ihan päivittäin lähes joka linjasivulla linjoilla 831/841-844 näkee näitä väärällä vyöhykkeillä matkustavia. Alkuun jaksoin innokkaasti puuttua niihin, mutta kun tuli huomattua ettei HSL:ää kiinnosta niin miksi minuakaan pitäisi kiinnostaa. Kyllä tulee ihan mielenkiinnosta yhä seurattua näiden määrää, mutten jaksa enää puuttua. Kunhan on voimassaoleva lippu kyytiin noustessa niin ihan sama enää mihin matkaavat. Ainoastaan HSL/ELY-rajalla valvon että on asianmukainen lippu.
> 
> HSL:n koulutuksissa asiasta mainitsee tai pyytää liikennepäällikköä viestittelemään HSL:lle niin tarkastajia ilmestyy pariksi päiväksi tai kuten viime keväänä viikoksi tehotarkastamaan alueelle, mutta sitten voi olla taas vuosikin ihan hiljaista.


Offtopic

Mites tuo ELY-liikenne, tarkoittaako se niitä pysäkkejä jotka Reittioppaassa näkyvät ilman vyöhykettä? Mistä esim. linjalle 788 saa lippuja jos haluaa päästä aivan Porvooseen asti? Entä onko niillä HSL-alueen ulkopuolisilla pysäkeillä sitten kuulutuksia?

Yt. Nimimerkki tietämätön.

----------


## zige94

> Offtopic
> 
> Mites tuo ELY-liikenne, tarkoittaako se niitä pysäkkejä jotka Reittioppaassa näkyvät ilman vyöhykettä? Mistä esim. linjalle 788 saa lippuja jos haluaa päästä aivan Porvooseen asti? Entä onko niillä HSL-alueen ulkopuolisilla pysäkeillä sitten kuulutuksia?
> 
> Yt. Nimimerkki tietämätön.


Ne ovat HSL-alueen ulkopuolisia pysäkkejä, joille ei kelpaa HSL-liput. ELY-liikenne on käytännössä ELY-keskusten tilaamaa liikennettä. Esimerkisi Sipoon linjapaketin linjoista 787, 788, 986, 987 & 989 on HSL:n ja ELY:n tilaamaa, HSL toiminut tässä kilpailuttajana. 989 on kokonaan ELY:n kustantama linja. HSL-alueen ulkopuolella voi olla myös markkinaehtoisten linjojen pysäkkejä, kuten vaikkapa linjalla FU848. Meillä Sipoon kuljettajilla on vaan noiden meidän linjojen HSL:n ulkopuolisista pysäkeistä jäänyt puhekieleksi yleisesti ELY-alue/pysäkit/linjat.

Meidän ELY-linjoilla voi maksaa Matkahuollon lipputuotteilla (kertaliput, matkakortit (kausi/matkat/arvo)) sekä nettilipuilla, joita saa matkahuolto.fi tai Matkahuollon mobiilisovelluksissa. Nykyinen sopimus edellyttää myös käteis-/pankkikorttimyyntiäkin, joka on tosin ollut tauolla koronan takia ja on syystä tai toisesta yhä. Suurin osa noiden linjojen asiakkaista on kuitenkin ns. vakiomatkustajia eli löytyy Matkahuollon matkakortti. Nettilippuja menee jonkin verran. Satunnaisille matkoille paras on nettilippu. Matkahuollon arvokorttikin on ihan hyvä siinä mielessä, että käy sitten ihan kaikilla Matkahuollon kortit hyväksyvillä liikennöitsijöillä ympäri suomen.

----------

